# Junkyard fun...



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Well, i hit up the junkyards yesterday in search of some parts... 
it was officially the most useless trip ever. the yard had 11 Sentras, only 3 of them were 89's or 90's and only 2 more werent sport coupes. So i coulldnt pick up and GA16i parts at all.  

The KN13's the yard had were also a sad story. Not a single one had useable sway bars.  

I did find plenty of Sport Coupes with Tachs though. How easy is the swap to the Sport Coupe cluster? They 2 arent interchangeable are they? 

And one more question, how powerful is a CA20E? 

-Nick


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

I feel your pain...

All the yards around here are stuck in the 70's. Whenever you ask for anything other than a Chevy/Ford/Mopar, they look at you like you are crazy.

I think they were talking about that new Pinto the last time I walked out...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Too bad we don't have a forum for willing members to source parts for people. As spread out as members are we could canvas hundreds of junkyards.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

u guys are lucky because here in north carolina (WELL, WHERE I STAY ANYWAYS) they dont let u walk around the yard.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

The CA20E has about 96 crank Hp, but its still pretty quick, especially if it were in a sentra.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey stud, aint you in oregon?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *hey stud, aint you in oregon? *


no im living it up in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. 

Im going to another yard this week soemtime.

-Nick


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok, well i coudl be frequent at the yards, but puting the money down for stuff isnt easy right now, soon maybe i coudl start tho and i like doing things like that...so i can keep an eye out at places if you need a part let me know...oregon is the sentra capitol of the world, especially broken old sentras


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

Myetball said:


> *Too bad we don't have a forum for willing members to source parts for people. As spread out as members are we could canvas hundreds of junkyards. *


 Agreed.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

RacerX is right. We got almost any Sentra part you might need. Or is that "I already got most of the sentra parts you might need." I picked up a new cluster w/tach and some mirrors off an XE hatchback. Took the seats and floormats too. Found a dome light lens and the door switches. There is at least 20 Pulsars in the yard and 10 of them still have the high back buckets in them. All manual seats sell for $15 each. I LOVE THAT PLACE!!!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *I picked up a new cluster w/tach and some mirrors off an XE hatchback. *


is the install just a simple swap? 

-Nick


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

seats ya the cluster no !!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The whole sourcing parts may or may not require fronting for parts. Depending on the part, it could be a pay up front kinda deal.

For those interested in doing the cluster install. Maybe you could swing by B12racer's house...he could probably do it with his eyes closed.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21066


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

i'll answear this tommorrow when im sober...  right now my head feels like the guy on the left looks...


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

I went to a jy today and found 1 87 4 dr with a good front end, headlights, markers, grill ect. but it was under 3 other cars ready for the crusher. another 86 wagon in the same predicament. the interior was cherry.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

sentrastud, the switch from no tach to w/tach is quite simple...just follow myetballs directions and use the force


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey racer i'm looking for an 88 pulsar with the 1.8 in it could you do some snooping for me in the j/y sometime? want the car for my swap.....no time to go to you neck of the woods yet..


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah in fact im pullin the harness from one right now for myet, it seems to practically all the be there... id probly buy it if i knew it was complete engine...

are you looking for the car or the engine?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

about the seats, guys. what kind of socket do u use to remove them? i have never seen that type of hex before.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

I got it with a wrench. But i think it's a Torx bolt. The rear center ones were a biotch. tried grinding a groove in them and ended up beating it with a hammer until they came loose.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey i checked it out, they do look pretty wierd, but i was willing to bet that a socket could be used on them anyways, since they were so small, and the car is an import, i thought id start with a small mm sized socket, 9mm was lose and 7 was too tight..ahh 8mm seemed to fit just right...i havn't tried it because i dont have new seats yet so let me know if an 8 mm socket works...if that dont work, im sure a good pair of vicegrips will do the job...


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

thats what i used but i cant seem to get the rf one back in without damn near stripping it. i just wanted the right one so i dont strip it.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

See, parts are hard to find at times for these Nissans!
And someone called me crazy for saying that in an earlier post.

Either yards can't do nothing with them and scrap em, or they already have the best parts pulled.

I just got lucky and found some backwoods guy near me with a yard behind his house, and he has 3 Nissans i can pull from.
A 89 Sentra, 88 Pulsar *missing the head, oh, and seats *, and an 90 Maxima for misc shit. 
On the first day i went by his yard he had 2 Sentras in the crush pile ready to be scrapped. Nothing i could do to save em.

The 89 is cherry tho. But has a piston rod punched thru the front of the block, front struts and speedo cable is gone and some windows busted out. But am seriously thinking about buying it off of him and having it towed to my house to Mix and Match from w. my 1990. I really need the whole interior from that one. As well as the A/C system and Power Steering. 

Can the IC w. tach from the 88 Pulsar go in a 90 Sentra ??


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

heh, i think someones doen it, but they said it took a long ass time, like 9 hours...

hey average, just get some vice grips man...and go donw to the local hardware store and replace them with better bolts, ones that arnt so special...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *thats what i used but i cant seem to get the rf one back in without damn near stripping it. i just wanted the right one so i dont strip it. *


 ***** I belive it's called an inverted torx socket, and 10mm is the size you need. An 8mm hex socket will strip the torx bolts. Yes, the rear seat bolts are tougher to get loose, because their threads are exposed to the elements under the car. I always wire wheel the threads and apply never-seize compound.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I thought the Torx sockets were measured by T10 to T60, not mm. I do believe it's the T60 inverted Torx socket you need.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

This is the Snap-on socket I use. It is a 10. It fits. Part # is FLE100.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *heh, i think someones doen it, but they said it took a long ass time, like 9 hours...
> 
> hey average, just get some vice grips man...and go donw to the local hardware store and replace them with better bolts, ones that arnt so special... *


 i dont know , racer. i had a hard enough time trying to find the screws for my stock rear speaker enclosures. home depot, lowes, advanced , and the zone didnt even have those


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

If it's like the head bolts on an E16, you should be able to use a 12-point socket.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *heh, i think someones doen it, but they said it took a long ass time, like 9 hours...*


Just caught that....too funny


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Well, i went to another yard today, it was even more useless. I found an 89 Sentra there but it was missing most of what i wanted. Another useless trip. I also found a KN13 and i was all ready to pull the sway bar... untill i saw that when the put the car up (each car in the yard sits on large steel rails), they crushed and bent the hell of of the bar  .

And im also beginning to think that im the only person in the world with the brown interior!? Apparently the only cars people bought had the blue or grey interior. 
another yard next week...  

-Nick


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> *This is the Snap-on socket I use. It is a 10. It fits. Part # is FLE100. *


Wierd, mine are measured with the T system. Must be variable by manufacture. Oh wait, i'm an idiot. The standard (not inverted) Torx sockets use the T system.
sentrastud, why don't you convert to the blue of gray interior? I'd be like owning a different B12


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *If it's like the head bolts on an E16, you should be able to use a 12-point socket. *


 Nope, it's definately a torx.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah average, the big guys wont have anything special probly, you'll need to go to like a hole in the wall little mom n' pops hardware store, they got like isles of special screws and would be bound to have something that would work...


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I went to the scrapyard today and picked up a spoiler and sideskirts of a Stanza(93?). I was looking at the seats coz it is in great condition and has many adjustments to make it comfortable. I noticed that it looks like it will fit in a b12. Anybody had tried this yet? And the spoiler from a Stanza would look sweet on a B12.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Anybody ever see a B11 hatchback (coupe) XE model with a spoiler? I have the Nissan part number but I have never seen one.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

could it be refering to the black shade looking thing that goes over the rear window?

is the spoiler your talking about, is it the kind that just lips off the trunk? i like that kind so let me know if it works!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I don't know....I just know that a spoiler was an option on the XE model B11 Coupe. I'm thinking it would be mounted on the back edge of the hatch window.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Mervic said:


> *I went to the scrapyard today and picked up a spoiler and sideskirts of a Stanza(93?). I was looking at the seats coz it is in great condition and has many adjustments to make it comfortable. I noticed that it looks like it will fit in a b12. Anybody had tried this yet? And the spoiler from a Stanza would look sweet on a B12. *


 Hi Mervic,
The last rendition of the Stanza was the '90 to'92 U12 model. None of them ever had side skirts or spoilers. I have seen aftermarket spoilers on them though. I have never tried to swap anything from them to a B12.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *I don't know....I just know that a spoiler was an option on the XE model B11 Coupe. I'm thinking it would be mounted on the back edge of the hatch window. *


 ***** That's correct. I have seen them. They are made out of a molded rubber and they are in fact more or less a lip at the back edge of the glass. They're pretty neat.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> ****** That's correct. I have seen them. They are made out of a molded rubber and they are in fact more or less a lip at the back edge of the glass. They're pretty neat.  *



Cool, I need to find me one of dem dere B11 coupe spoilers.  If all else fails I can go to Nissan but it's gonna be about $200.  Dealer cost is $102.15 part number is 99990-10078.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey myet,let me check with my dealership here.i have a 10%discount.or more ...all in the mood he's in...k..


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> *Hi Mervic,
> The last rendition of the Stanza was the '90 to'92 U12 model. None of them ever had side skirts or spoilers. I have seen aftermarket spoilers on them though. I have never tried to swap anything from them to a B12. *


Here in Canada we had the 25th anniversary limited model of the Stanza, which came with spoiler, and side skirts and probably some other goodies. That is why I grabbed the spoiler and skirts coz it is very rare to see one now.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *I don't know....I just know that a spoiler was an option on the XE model B11 Coupe. I'm thinking it would be mounted on the back edge of the hatch window. *


 hey myet , heres an idea; i think the older pulsar had a similar spoiler on it. if i were u id check out maybe 83 -86 . u might get lucky


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i think you can find one on ebay too !!  for the n12 ... but who knows it might fit the b11... same guy Graffparts...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I've seen one on ebay, N12 Spoiler , problem is they are for a flat trunk. I gotta have one that will fit the angle on my hatch. It's all glass, no metal frame, only some trim on the very back.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Junkyard Fun*

Found a local junkyard where I can look around and get what I want. I had to get a coolant bleeder screw for my GP (dropped it between my trany and mount). I got the screw and swipped an brand new air filter from a junked 89 GP. Since it was my first time, I got the stuff for FREE!!! While I was there, I notice a 87-88 KN13 Pulsar SE. Nice shape other than a bent plastic bumper and faded paint. I popped the hood to check out a CA up close and personal, *sniff, sniff * it wasn't there. The harnesss was cut somewhat. Got to thinking, I can get $650 or more from a hillbilly dealer for my GP (need to sell it, head gasket going), gonna buy a nice 93 Toyota Tecel 5-speed for $400. Leaves me $250 for the Pulsar shell, which I can prolly get for $150 or less. The guy told me any motor there is only $100. I sensing a future project. I told him not to crush the shell (they don't have a crusher ) and I might be back for it within a month.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey myet, i talked with my buddy at the dealer.And he said they don't make it ,and can't get one from them.. so if your stuck on one you could have someone make one?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I already have an idea for one. I should be able to make it fairly cheap. Will probably be made out of aluminum. Thanks for checking.

Have you cleaned up your PM box lately red?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

ya have now.....


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *u guys are lucky because here in north carolina (WELL, WHERE I STAY ANYWAYS) they dont let u walk around the yard. *


Maybe you can do a search for U-Pull-It yards near you. I did som searches within my area here in NYC an found one about 1.5 Hrs away. Still have to check it out. They claim to be the biggest in the northeast (Harry's U-Pull-It)

Worth doing a search for your area AVERAGE, good luck!


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

NO! SLEEP!! TILL PORTLAND!!! 
http://community.webshots.com/album/73641878nEisFs


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *NO! SLEEP!! TILL PORTLAND!!!
> http://community.webshots.com/album/73641878nEisFs *



It's like a little slice of heaven on earth.


emailed ya.

EDIT: I'm wondering if both you (webfoot) and red_devil are scrounging the same junkyard.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Wow nice peace of heaven indeed ... wondering why i live in Canada ... if i would be sure to find a complete N12 turbo there id go for a trip !!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

lol, they called it heaven!


----------



## phaedrus432 (May 5, 2003)

Webfoot said:


> *NO! SLEEP!! TILL PORTLAND!!!
> http://community.webshots.com/album/73641878nEisFs *


I'm just gettin ready to head out the door to a few local jy's... I may have to swing on down to Tigard and check that place out...


----------

